# Armar una buena consola de audio



## romel777 (Jun 14, 2011)

Buenas, estoy realizando como proyecto un sistema de sonido, que consiste en la etapa de potencia (400w), un pre con ecualizador de 3 bandas y un vumetro de 20 leds. A esto queria ver que mas podia incorporarle para que quede mas completo(como un estilo A/V reciever),lo primero que pense fue proteccion por sobre temperatura, sin embargo buscando en el foro no encontre nada. Otra cosa que se me ocurrio era ponerle un procesador de audio, aunque no tengo bien definida su función. Estare escuchando opiniones 

Saludos!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 14, 2011)

No se, tal vez un reproductor de memorias usb, radio fm, entrada auxiliar para guitarra con su respectiva distorsion claro esta, mmm si me ocurre otra cosa opino saludos


----------



## romel777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Esos serian mas medios , yo digo algo asi como para mejorar el sonido o hacerlo mas interesante..
lo de memoria usb si me gusto, pero creo que se necesitan muchas cosas para hacerlo :S


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 15, 2011)

pss creo que lo de memoria usb no se necesita mucho viendo en paginas estadounidenses venden modulos que tienen mp3 y leen usb y sd y tienen radio fm y no superan los 15 dolares, por cierto en que consiste la potencia porque algunos circuitos integrados traen la proteccion por temperatura como el tda7294, otra cosa que podias anadirle aparte del vumetro son luces audioritmicas


----------



## romel777 (Jun 15, 2011)

La potencia son 8 transistores, 4 por canal. En cuanto a la proteccion estaba pensando en algo con termistores, que diferencia existe entre el vumetro y el audioritmica? para mi el vumetro es lineal y el otro solo hace los mismo.


----------



## pett1921 (Jun 15, 2011)

bueno para mi el vumetro es como un indicador de que nivel esta el sonido y las luces audioritmicos son las que van segun los tonos de la musica, un sistema de proteccion podrias hacer algo diferente un amplificador microcontrolado entonces usas un lm35 como sensor de temperatura y que el microcontrolador apage la fuente o algo


----------



## romel777 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mirando la hoja de datos del LM35, estaba viendo un circuito que convierte los leido en digital, podria hacer con compuertas o algo asi. con termistor parece lo mas facil pero no encuentro ningun circuito  

Acabe de ver un circuito con el LM26 , que aparentemente es la proteccion interna del lm3386, pero no entiendo bien su funcionamiento , parece que solo controla el fan , no corta la alimentacion en caso de recalentamiento.





> http://www.dz863.com/circuits-8-813857963-LM26_7.-Audio-Power-Amplifier-Thermal-Protection-Application-Schematic/


----------



## romel777 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ahora quiero poner todo en una caja, la voy a hacer de madera, alguna recomendacion ? el transformador importa en donde este? ah y ademas encontre esto : 





Esto quiero ponerle ya que tiene 2 fusibles y ademas un filtro, el filtro afecta en algo el sonido o no ?


----------

